# URGENT ADVICE NEEDED: PR waiting for signing with Dir Gen, TR 3 year Visa about to expire, had to just leave SA



## TableMountainMan (8 mo ago)

Hi all,
such a great forum, I have read so many threads however, cannot get a concise answer to my problem.
I REALLY need a precise answer to a simple question please so if you KNOW for sure, please reply.

Background:
6 years on Temporary Residence Visas on a spousal Visa (2 x 3 years) the current one expires May19 (in 13 days)

Permanent Residence applied for in 2018.

Late March I had to leave unexpectedly for the UK due to a family emergency. I expected to return within a couple of weeks then we would apply for the usual 3 year Temporary Visa whilst the PR waits to be sorted. However, my family situation has prevented me returning so far and I seriously doubt I can get back now and complete all the paperwork, chest x rays, and get an appointment at VFS before expiry and also considering you are expected to apply before 60 days of expiry too!
Considering this possibility, I started emailing HA early April asking if my PR could be sorted before May 19? I sent a full description of the situation and to my reasons why I was asking to the main players (I believe the usual people everyone emails, mainly those listed on DHA website etc)

I received a few copy and paste replies and one that it was with first quality etc I goggled 1st Quality Assurance which led me to this site a few weeks ago.
I emailed again the same people and a few more the following week and then the next etc etc.

So...
My current situation is I have been told my PR is now with the acting Chief Director and the DDG waiting to be signed (the final part apparently)

I have had one particular person in HA whom I dont want to name who has been engaging with me but the answers are not concise and often pose more questions than answers from my very precise questions (I try to make sure I only ask one question at a time but they are not really answered)

My questions to HA (and any one here) are this:

I do not want to lose my PR application obviously. If I cannot get back to SA before the Temporary 3 year expires on the 19th May, does that invalidate my PR application? (I was always told I must keep the visas current and never let them expire) I was told by the person in HA that I should NOT return before it expires, only after and then I shall enter on a normal 90 day tourist visa and be in the country legally and wait for the PR to be finalised, he told me it shall NOT be invalidated!

Personally I am not sure about this, even though it is looking almost impossible now for me to get back and get all the paperwork done before it expires, I am still prepared to try IF it means I shall lose all these years of waiting for PR? Of course I need to make that decision VERY soon but also have to leave a sick Father here in the UK!

I have asked the person specifically to confirm what he told me 2 days ago in an email early this morning but he hasnt replied now but was engaging every day for the last 4 days! It is now Friday and if I am going to try get back to SA before the 19th and try to put another temporary 3 year application in, I need to start planning this weekend really! So the simple question is what do I need to do to try and keep the PR application valid (if at all possible?) or can I stay away until after the 19th and either wait in the UK for the sms telling me to pick up at VFS or return afater the 19th anyway on a 90 day and assume the PR application shall be done during that period? I just dont want to lose the PR, so if I stay away until after the 19th shall it invalidate the PR application or not? If I can stay longer with my Father that would help a lot

Thank you for reading this, apologies for the length


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

TableMountainMan said:


> Hi all,
> such a great forum, I have read so many threads however, cannot get a concise answer to my problem.
> I REALLY need a precise answer to a simple question please so if you KNOW for sure, please reply.
> 
> ...


Have you considered renewing your TRV in the UK at the SA embassy?


----------



## TableMountainMan (8 mo ago)

Thanks for your reply Jollem,no I havent, my experience with SA embassy over the years has not been impressive. Answer phones, no engagement etc. If I thought it would, I would have tried anything but for a TRP I need to have affidavits and a notary signed together with my partner, she is in SA. Im just trying to find out if the rule of always keeping the visas current, is due to 'keeping the visas current' (for admin purposes) or 'Keeping visas current' (assuming youre staying in the country legally so you must keep the visa current) as if it is about being legal then I left the country whist still having a legal visa and I would return into the country with the TRP expired but still legally however as a visitor on a 90 day etc. Years ago when you applied for visas you would go to HA (before VFS) wait in the queue give your paperwork you would get a receipt and that allowed you to come and go no matter how long it was taken to sort the visa so just need a clarification is it about admin or about staying legal or perhaps both lol


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

Hi, TableMountainMan, please read the attached pdf file carefully. You can find that you have been granted a full waiver for your present temperary resident visa extension till the end of June according to the directive of DG of DHA.

If you still cannot manage to come back to SA after June 30, you should think of applying for another TRV in UK if the result of your PR application is not available by then;

Or if the outcome of your PR application is available then, you can just come back as a visitor for 90 days to collect the result of your PR application.


----------



## TableMountainMan (8 mo ago)

a4xiaoxiami said:


> Hi, TableMountainMan, please read the attached pdf file carefully. You can find that you have been granted a full waiver for your present temperary resident visa extension till the end of June according to the directive of DG of DHA.
> 
> If you still cannot manage to come back to SA after June 30, you should think of applying for another TRV in UK if the result of your PR application is not available by then;
> 
> Or if the outcome of your PR application is available then, you can just come back as a visitor for 90 days to collect the result of your PR application.


Thank you my friend, I have read it, it brings more questions though lol. I have sent you a PM


----------



## oyingwenya (Dec 13, 2020)

TableMountainMan said:


> Hi all,
> such a great forum, I have read so many threads however, cannot get a concise answer to my problem.
> I REALLY need a precise answer to a simple question please so if you KNOW for sure, please reply.
> 
> ...


Hi there, l am compelled to reply and hopefully save you from experiencing the same loss and regret I have. Before l share my ordeal, PLEASE URGENTLY GET ANOTHER TRV. It is very important to have a valid TRV during ALL the stages of PR (including final issuing/release). Not having a valid TRV will definitely jeopardise your application (definitely stop your granting/release). I applied for a PRP in 2018 and had a valid TRP then. Unfortunately, there were national elections in 2019 which l was told contributed to the delay in the "normal" turnaround time then. I got the same misleading advice not to worry (from people who got theirs earlier l guess before systems changed). I decided not to spend money renewing my TRV instead just get to the nearest border and go out and in. I did that through one of the land border posts close to my town while hopeful as my PRP was in the last stages (Signing by Director). Then l got a call from Home Affairs adjudicator asking me to urgently send my valid TRV so they can release my PR! I only had a stamp from the border and was told it doesn't work as they need a valid number for the TRV to activate a PR. Basically, that's how l lost it. When l asked what will happen to the PR, she was clear it will be destroyed! You can imagine the shock and disappointment of hearing that. I couldn't be helped except to reapply and send a new reference number as they were aware of my case. But covid set in before l got another TRV. 

The worse part is that some of the requirements l was relying on (critical skill, graduate waiver) have been repealed or no longer apply in my case and l am thoroughly hung to dry! I can share with you privately my rejection letter and it spells out exactly that "it was discovered during the issuance that l do not possess a valid TRV".

I pray this helps.


----------



## TableMountainMan (8 mo ago)

oyingwenya said:


> Hi there, l am compelled to reply and hopefully save you from experiencing the same loss and regret I have. Before l share my ordeal, PLEASE URGENTLY GET ANOTHER TRV. It is very important to have a valid TRV during ALL the stages of PR (including final issuing/release). Not having a valid TRV will definitely jeopardise your application (definitely stop your granting/release). I applied for a PRP in 2018 and had a valid TRP then. Unfortunately, there were national elections in 2019 which l was told contributed to the delay in the "normal" turnaround time then. I got the same misleading advice not to worry (from people who got theirs earlier l guess before systems changed). I decided not to spend money renewing my TRV instead just get to the nearest border and go out and in. I did that through one of the land border posts close to my town while hopeful as my PRP was in the last stages (Signing by Director). Then l got a call from Home Affairs adjudicator asking me to urgently send my valid TRV so they can release my PR! I only had a stamp from the border and was told it doesn't work as they need a valid number for the TRV to activate a PR. Basically, that's how l lost it. When l asked what will happen to the PR, she was clear it will be destroyed! You can imagine the shock and disappointment of hearing that. I couldn't be helped except to reapply and send a new reference number as they were aware of my case. But covid set in before l got another TRV.
> 
> The worse part is that some of the requirements l was relying on (critical skill, graduate waiver) have been repealed or no longer apply in my case and l am thoroughly hung to dry! I can share with you privately my rejection letter and it spells out exactly that "it was discovered during the issuance that l do not possess a valid TRV".
> 
> I pray this helps.


Thank you very much for taking the time to reply Oyingwnya I have messaged you privately


----------

